# Amplificador Bettor CA-560



## stonealcoy (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo un amplificador Bettor Modelo CA-560, desearia si me pueden informar del esquema del amplificador o de alguno con similares caracteristicas,
los transistores de salida se queman, son los 2n6099, los he cambiado , y revisado circuito componentes.
Tambien me valdria fotos del amplificador interno.

 Gracias a todos


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola Stone. Cuando los transistores se queman, ¿Lo hace de manera inmediata al encenderlo? o ¿Luego de algún tiempo de estar funcionando? Debes verificar también que los transistores de salida sean de calidad originales ya que hay muchas refacciones chinas. También debes verificar cada transistor driver que maneje las bases de los transistores de salida ya que mayormente cuando éstos últimos se queman también los drivers lo hacen. Dios te bendiga éxitos.


----------



## stonealcoy (Abr 21, 2020)

Si, en darle tensión se queman , son unos par de transistores 2n6099 por canal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2020)

Lo estás probando sin lámpara serie ?
Estás segurísimo que usa esos de salida , ambos ? Cuasi complementario ?

Bettor usaba en otros amplificadores unos transistores con el patillaje distinto , no sea cosa que aquí los usara de excitadores y los hayan reemplazado por otros . . .

Eran MC140 (BD139) y MC150 (BD140) , reemplazos con dos patas cruzadas

Si o si habría que levantar el circuito de esa etapa de salida !






						Restauración Bettor EF-5 Dual 1214
					

Nop                                     :no:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## meg2440 (Ago 31, 2020)

Buenas... en mi Bettor CA-560 se ha achicharrado una resistencia en el modulo de salida... Alguien con el esquema o que me pueda facilitar la equivalencia de esa "r42"... muchisimas gracias!!!

marcos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

Si tiene impreso R42 en el cuerpo es equivalente a 0,42 Ohms , parece ser de 5 Watts.


----------



## meg2440 (Ago 31, 2020)

Leo 0.33 y por el otro lado creo que indica +- 5%
Gracias!!

R42 esta impreso en la placa...es el plano del esquema.. disculpa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

La mediste ? Esa es de 0,33 Ohms , 5% , 5 Watts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2020)

5W????   Las ganas!!!   
Pero si murió es por que palmó el transistor asociado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

Mirá el alambre ... chiquita y poderosa !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2020)

Huuuummmmm...si, el alambre es gordito pero con ese tamaño, dudo que esa resistencia pueda disipar 5W.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huuuummmmm...si, el alambre es gordito pero con ese tamaño, dudo que esa resistencia pueda disipar 5W.




Si disipa los 5W ya que posee un buen núcleo cerámico, lo que no aguanto fue su revestimiento ese si no es muy bueno que digamos, coincido con
DOSMETROS habrá que medirla si esta abierta o solo se fracturo su revestimiento aislante   a pesar que estas tienen buena disipación, estabilidad y larga duración.

Tal como te dice Dr. Zoidberg se sobrecargo sea que el Transistor entro en corto o esta en fuga, habrá que hacer las correspondientes mediciones y sectorizar la falla, para asi mismo poder encontrar el culpable de ese sobrecalentamiento excesivo que todo indica un tremendo corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 31, 2020)

¿Me equivoco o a ese ampli le han hecho una modificación? en las imágenes de @stonealcoy hay dos resistencias y en estas últimas en el lugar de una de las resistencias hay un módulo con la resistencia y un fusible. 
Dichas resistencias deben ser iguales, por lo que si una se quema la otra sirve de referencia. 

Me gustan esos modulares. Por el tipo de construcción con esos conectores negros me recuerdan los televisores crt Grundig de hace unos años.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 31, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Me equivoco o a ese ampli le han hecho una modificación? en las imágenes de @stonealcoy hay dos resistencias y en estas últimas en el lugar de una de las resistencias hay un módulo con la resistencia y un fusible.
> Dichas resistencias deben ser iguales, por lo que si una se quema la otra sirve de referencia.
> 
> Me gustan esos modulares. Por el tipo de construcción con esos conectores negros me recuerdan los televisores crt Grundig de hace unos años.




Eso es correcto tiene esa modificación y esta presente en ambos modulos Drive tambien se ve claramente el cable marrón esta medio derretido al igual el azul o veo mal


----------



## meg2440 (Sep 1, 2020)

Que transistor debería cambia también? 
Sospecho que se ha quedado por un mal contacto en el conector DIN del altavoz 😔😔


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2020)

Esas resistencias están relacionadas con los transistores de salida y excitadores.

Si sos novato te comento , cuando un amplificador se quema , hay que medir tooooodoooo , todos los transistores , todos los díodos y todas las resistencias.


----------

